# IBS-d triggered by exercise?



## Jenny27 (May 7, 2010)

I've been noticing that my IBS-d and urinary retention symptoms worsen after a medium-intensity jog. Before I had IBS, I was very active, and now, I find it discouraging to exercise. I am not over-exercising, I run at 4.0 speed for about 15-30 min once a day. Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Running can give anyone "the runs". For people without IBS you tend to see this in more extreme running (like marathoners) but IBSers seem to get the runs from less exercise than most people.It is kinda like other triggers. Many people will get diarrhea if they drink enough alcohol or eat too many prunes, but with IBSers the amount it takes to set it off may be one drink instead of 8 or one prune instead of a dozen.You might need to take an antispasmoidic or a low dose of Imodium 30 minutes before the run to slow down the over-reaction.


----------

